# Imagenomic  Noiseware, Standard? professional? and...



## RyanLilly (Jan 1, 2009)

So, I'm planning on buying the Noiseware plugin, but I have a few questions.

First Is it worth getting the Pro version because it will work with 16-bit images, or because I'm saving to 8-bit jpegs, will the standard version be fine as long as its the last thing I do before saving. That brings me to my next question, If I need to interpolate an image for a bigger print, Obviously using a 16-bit file is going to give the best results, but should I use noiseware before or after interpolating a image. Which will probably determine weather I get the 8 or 16 bit version.

Thanks, Ryan


----------



## skieur (Jan 2, 2009)

I like Noiseware Professional.  I suspect it gives you more control and that is a big issue.  There is a trade off between reducing noise and reducing resolution, since they go together.  The goal is to reduce noise just enough to improve the image without reducing the resolution too much.
I would use it after interpolating.

skieur


----------



## RyanLilly (Jan 2, 2009)

Cool. I went with the professional version, its only $20 more anyway. I kind of figured using it after interpolating would be the way to go, but I guess I'll Give it a try both ways just for the hell of it.

BTW this software rocks! Makes images very clean and preserves detail excellently, I can't wait to get some prints.


----------

